# Light boxes to buy



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.redwingphoto.com/


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Interesting DIY ideas could come from that; how about using tent lining or curtain veil material, few wire hoops?

Cheers Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sounds good to me, A white pillow case would also work.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Si,

Bang on! The real name for the device is a "light tent" not light box. A light box is something that fits over a studio flash to difuse the light comming from it.

The best part about photography is you can make stuff that people like Jessops (Roy, don't you dare!) charge a fortune for.









Have a go and see what you can do


----------

